# postpartum depression



## hishersandours7 (Dec 6, 2015)

I've had postpartum depression before. I'm afraid that I have it again. Our youngest is now almost 5 mos. Any advice anyone has would be super welcome. Our marriage is not doing well at all now and I feel very alone and unsupported.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Talk to your doctor. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Do see your Dr about it.

What kind of support are you needing from your husband. I know some men like to fix things and since this isn't something they can fix, they can sometimes be a little lost about what they can do to help. 

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blo...t-do-when-your-wife-has-postpartum-depression

Can he read through that for some advice?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

The only woman I ever seen go through this.. it was really bad, she was a changed person... she couldn't even smile.. she was in my Mops group.. I never realized how much this can affect a woman .. her husband was a Doctor even.. so she surely sought help during that time...

When she came out of this.. and got back to herself... she spoke in front of all us ladies to how difficult a time this was for her... the worst thing she ever went through.. it was very vulnerable for her to share like that.....she was thanking all the ladies for supporting her during that time.. 

Do talk to a Doctor about it..... she looked SO depressed, it took effort just to smile.. and you knew she wasn't feeling it... 

Here is an article in regards to husbands.. 

Postpartum Depression: When Dads & Partners Don't Seem To Get It - Postpartum Progress


----------



## alltheprettyflowers (Jul 24, 2015)

Did you experience any psychological problems prior to having kids?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Can you tell us more about what you are feeling/thinking that makes you think you have PP again? 

Have you seen your doctor about what you are going through?

I assume that your husband knew that you had it before. Does he recognize that you have it now, or at least think that you do?

Could you tell us some more about yourself?

How old are you and your husband? 

How old are your children?

Are you a stay at home mom (SAHM)? Or do you work outside the home too?

I assume that your husband is working, is that right?

What is going on between you and your husband? Is he helping you with the children, the home, etc?

How many hours a week do you and your husband spend together doing date-like things, just the two of you?

.


----------

